# Lowrance LMS 480m Problem updating



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a Lowrance LMS 480m that came on the boat I purchased. The previous owner (a friend) never used the gps unit. The unit has a external antenna. I hooked it up but the unit says "GPS NOT RESPONDING". I did some research and most suggested to update the unit. I tried downloading from the Lowarnce site on 2 different sd cards but the unit will not update. I contacted Lowrance after doing all they're suggested troubleshooting and 2 weeks later got a response. It stated to look at the sd card and see if I had a "exe" file on the card. I did not, so now I hope someone here has had any similar problems that could help me out. Thanks


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

You've probably already thought about this, but, there are two sets of power wires coming from the pwr/data cable to the unit. Are both of those powered? I'm talking about power to the unit, AND, power to the NMEA 2000 network. If both sets are connected to power, is the fuze to the NMEA 2000 cable good? Download the owners manual and look at pages 2 and 4 for a better description of this. As far as updating the unit, the SD data card *MUST *be 1 GB or less. If it is over 1 GB, software will not download properly from the card to the unit. Good luck. By the way, there is a note in the software download instructions, if you are going to update the unit, ensure *you update the antenna first*.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

maybe it just needs initialized . put in the day and time? lost power for a while _ no data?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Workdog said:


> You've probably already thought about this, but, there are two sets of power wires coming from the pwr/data cable to the unit. Are both of those powered? I'm talking about power to the unit, AND, power to the NMEA 2000 network. If both sets are connected to power, is the fuze to the NMEA 2000 cable good? Download the owners manual and look at pages 2 and 4 for a better description of this. As far as updating the unit, the SD data card *MUST *be 1 GB or less. If it is over 1 GB, software will not download properly from the card to the unit. Good luck. By the way, there is a note in the software download instructions, if you are going to update the unit, ensure *you update the antenna first*.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes I tried all that. I have tried 2 different SD cards that are both under 1 GB. The antenna is what I have been trying to do. I show having the download loaded on the card but still get nothing. I tried what Lowrance had told me. I thought maybe I was missing something on why it won't download. Lowrance said it might be the units card reader is bad. I hope not.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lowrance probably went thru every option with you. I was going to suggest this link to look at: http://primus.lowrance.com/support/...ubleShooting%2FNew+Utility%2FNU_GPS_ModNR.htm 
Select the sublink "blue connector unit power related issues here" in the LGC 3000/LGC 2000 section. This gives you step-by-step instructions on how to check the power to the antenna and cable integrity with a multi-meter. You can also check to see that the cable between the antenna and unit is good with the multi-meter in resistance mode and check resistance from one end of the cable to the other. Lastly, follow the diagram to ensure you have a "linear" architecture between the antenna and unit. Are you sure you're terminated correctly? Did Lowrance describe how?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

When it rains, it pours. After having a series of problems with my old LMS332C. Lowrance sent me a new model. It worked the first trip out. Then I had the same problem with my LMS520C as you. My GPS was not responding in my boat. I found that I had a bad ground in my boat. I fixed that problem and it still didn't work. I uploaded the LGC2000 update from Lowrance. It now works like it was meant to be (crossing my fingers it stays that way).


----------

